
Amazon to donate to drug charity linked to Scientology - CaptainZapp
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/22/amazon-to-donate-to-drug-charity-linked-to-scientology
======
perl4ever
The headline is crafted to imply something false. According to the article,
Amazon permits people to select Narcanon among all charities, because it _is_
a legally registered charity in the UK. If there is a story, I don't see it in
the article.

